# jason brand japanese ten speed



## thom (Jun 12, 2011)

Anybody else have a Jason bicycle?







Nothing really special. I just got it because I'd never seen a Jason bike before and it was cheap.


----------



## thom (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll reply to my own thread.What appears to be a cylinder shaped object in the second pic, under the back end of the top tube. is actually the clear film peeling off of a decal on the seat tube. There is another decal on the top tube, between the front of the seat and the locked chain that is wrapped around the tube. The decal reads "Avanti". The clear overlay is peeling off of it also. Has anyone saved peeling decals before? I would like some tips on how to save these.No one on here ever seen another "Jason" bike? Thanks


----------



## AaronH42 (Mar 17, 2012)

*I've got two!!*

I have two Jason bicycles in my basement.  They were here when we moved into the house.  Have you found anyone that will work on yours?  I took one up to a shop and they won't touch it because of the brakes.  They have never seen them nor can they get any.


----------



## AaronH42 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Forgot one thing*

There is also a decal on the frame under the seat that says 'Interceptor' that is peeling on mine.  Let me know if you figure out a way to get your decal corrected.


----------



## Mr_Wrench (Jan 31, 2014)

*I think I have the same bike*

I think I have the same bike. Does your have bolt-on downtube Shimano shifters? Kaga Rim's? My bike isn't much to look at either, it's highlight is some wing nut bolts on the front wheel. The rest of the bike is unimpressive (bolt on shifters, the rear drop-outs are crimped on like a huffy)

I couldn't find any information out there about the Jason brand. My gut tells me that it's a kmart bike, sounds sort of like a Kent. If you're interested in replacing the decal there are places online that will do that for you. This bike doens't look like much, but I'm still going to have fun restoring it.

Pictures to come later.


----------

